# Cockatiel dying



## Miggi (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello.

Wish my first post was a more pleasant one.

My poor little Charlie passed away whilst I was on my honeymoon.

We were away for 2 weeks. He was as happy and noisy as can be before we left. He was 2 years old and was living in my front room with Sunny a female latino which was in a different cage. He was obsessed with her, singing wooing and all sorts. Whist we took our honeymoon we had them in separate houses. Space issues etc.

I guess my question is, Is it possible for a bird to die of loneliness? There was no sign of illness before or during our leave. The person caring for him loves birds, got him out flying and all sorts. But on the day we returned he died.

I know the question really wont change anything now but if we are ever in this situation again we will know.

Many thanks.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The best thing you can to is take his body to a vet and have a necropsy done to find out the cause of death.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Miggi said:


> Hello.
> 
> Wish my first post was a more pleasant one.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum 

Cockatiels are experts at hiding their sicknesses so there is a chance he was feeling ill before you left, or the stress of being separated/moving to a strange place may have brought out an illness or made an existing illness worse. 
Also, cockatiels can fall ill and die very quickly - so it may have been something he caught within those two weeks.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## emehart19 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ouch! What a horrible experience. I know from my past that it takes very very little time for a bird to go downhill. It is so heartbreaking, but keep in mind everything happens for a reason, even if it doesn't make sense to us, or never will. So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Miggi (Jun 2, 2011)

I had no idea they masked there illness so well. He was so full of beans. 

I think the hardest part is going to be bringing Sunny home to an empty living room. 

Would I be best trying to find another friend for her at some point soon??

We both work all day and I fear she will become lonely.

Thanks and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss Miggy. Keep an eye on the lutino (not latino). If it was an illness, she may have caught it too.


----------

